# MRG 1/2 or1/3



## madriverjack (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll be up there either sat or sun depending or the new years storm. If anyone else is gonna be there give me a shout.


----------



## madriverjack (Jan 2, 2010)

The River and Sugarbush should be getting 2-3 feet by Tuesday. I can not wait to bump it up tomr.


----------



## powhunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Go get  it!

steveo


----------



## Philpug (Jan 3, 2010)

Thinking about hitting it Monday.


----------

